# R.I.P Tom Brown



## MyWayChipCarving (Apr 5, 2013)

Yesterday the carving world lost a great man and carver.

He will be missed deeply.










Tom Brown 
----------------------------------------
Tom Brown resided in the small community of Converse, Indiana with his wife Suzi. Tom served in the U.S. Navy aboard the aircraft carrier U.S.S. Essex, and loved working on the flight deck. After an early retirement from the Chrysler Corporation due to health concerns, Tom was forced to look for something to fill his time. Thinking back on his journey from Cub Scout to Eagle Scout, and eventually to Scoutmaster, Tom remembered how much he loved the carving projects. Early classes with Harold Enlow and Ed Zinger gave Tom the desire to become a caricature carver. He was also inspired by the works of Dave Dunham and the other founding members of the CCA. Tom coupled his humorous view of life with his love of carving and embraced the world of caricature carving. Tom founded the Eastern Woodland Carvers Club (EWCC) in 1988, where he still serves as President. EWCC now owns the only three story building in Converse, and is host to the CCA's National Caricature Carving Competition. Since that time, Tom has served as the President of the Affiliated Woodcarvers, Ltd., host of the International Wood Carvers Congress, and just completed a 2-year term as President of the CCA. He is a longtime member of the National Wood Carvers Association. Tom's belief in the importance of sharp carving tools led him to start sharpening woodcarving tools for carvers. He sharpens at the Silver Dollar City Seminars in March, and for Ed Zinger's June and October Woodcarving Rendezvous in Branson. Tom also teaches a class called "WHAT YOUR TOOLS CAN DO FOR YOU" that has been well received by both beginners and advanced carvers. Tom is proud of his carving awards, including the Gerald Sears Chicken Dobber Award in 1992, the Ron Ryan Award from Dayton Carvers Guild in 2000, and the Sagamore of the Wabash awarded by the Governor of Indiana in 2001. He is most proud of being elected to the CCA in 1995. Tom has served as a judge for a variety of woodcarving shows throughout the country including the International Wood Carvers Congress, Dayton Ohio, Mountain Home, Arkansas, Grapevine, Texas, the Metro Carving Show, Dollywood, and Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

sorry to hear of his passing.


----------

